# Think I’ve fallen in love with the EBA gtr



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, after many many years of r33 Gtr owner ship with many ups and downs, I decided to cut my loses and sell up. Broke my heart but I think it was the right thing to do.

So I decide I wanted an r35 Gtr. Specifically a DBA model. But I happened to go in the Nissan show room as I spotted a recaro edition in that stunning orange! 

Problem is I’m smitten! It looks so much better than the older models and the inside looks much better! From what I’ve read the my12-14 is the years to go for as they had not gone soft. But this eba is calling and I can’t help but think with the Litchfield Road suspension kit I could have the best of both. 

I’d love a new one but I think that’s out of my reach. I should have about 40-50k by April-August time. Not sure if that’s gonna be close enough. I wonder what the prices might be next spring?

I’m getting impatient lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd doubt a MY17 EBA would be 40-50 anytime soon.

Just look what year car that buys you now.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I know Im dreaming to think 40-50k will buy a my17 next year lol. I just keep thinking will I regret getting an earlier model if I like the new one so much?
If they drop to 60k ish then I guess I could get a lone for the rest. Ive not even driven any r35 yet. It I know I want one. Im a Gtr/Nissan/skyline fanboy anyway haha. An its one of the best bang for buck like the older skylines.
Just not sure. Could put a massive deposit down on a new or ex demo one I guess.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

They won***8217;t be 60k next year, the older cars are bolstering prices nicely for the younger cars, not much drop in price


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I guess time will tell. Depends how patient I can be lol


----------



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

yes ive been looking for a 2011 model and they seem to be holding there prices well, dam.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The MY17 is a huge step up inside. It kinda feels like it is now worth the price tag but still not there yet.

Owning a GTR is about the driver experience and if I was you, i***8217;d buy the best example in your budget and go from there.

I***8217;ll be in a MY17 one day. Not sure when, the GTR scratch has been itched for me with the 09 model I had. Exterior and interior are nice but we have them for how they feel to drive, how quick they are and not for the cosmetics IMO


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The orange my17 did it for me and I just couldn't help myself so I bought one even though a few options were putting me off it, I knew I was making the rite decision, my opinion is either buy it by hook or by crook and get it out of your system or wait until you can afford one comfortably otherwise you will always wish you had bought the one of your choice everytime you see one.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Takamo said:


> The orange my17 did it for me and I just couldn't help myself so I bought one even though a few options were putting me off it, I knew I was making the rite decision, my opinion is either buy it by hook or by crook and get it out of your system or wait until you can afford one comfortably otherwise you will always wish you had bought the one of your choice everytime you see one.


This is the exact reason I sold my gts-t skyline and bought a proper r33 Gtr. The feel, drive and utter smile factor. I’ve always bought the car I’d want to be in if I pulled up next to the lights in it. But I’m jumping from what was a 10k car back when to 40-50k or 70k +. Big jump and I don’t want to be left short. The drive an feel is all I normally care about but something about the EBA has got its hooks into me lol. All the reviews say it’s a lot softer and this does bother me a bit but can be sorted for reasonable money. Converting a DBA will be silly money to make it look like and eba on the outside. But the inside you can’t do much about lol.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I can fit an EBA kit for you matey


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Gotta EBA and luv it,but got to say i still luv the previous models DBA CBA,2 different angles on the same concept.luv em all.AWESOME CARZ....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

davew said:


> I can fit an EBA kit for you matey


and the cost all in is? CBA/DBA........


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

EBA is chavtastic uke:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> EBA is chavtastic uke:


Ohhhhh MYYYY Looorrd! 

I'm sorry but personally i think the my17 is the most complete example yet, NOT just because its the my17 model but because of the exterior mods for me.. it looks more aggressive

However the suspension has gone all soft and shit.. hmmm


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

CBA still the best looking car, simplistic, stylish, yet aggressive, almost stealth like!

Also had the best wheels out of the factory


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The CBA is THE GT-R. The one that shocked the hell out of the motoring world. DBA was a manufacturing efficiency excercise, with tweaks. EBA crashed into Halfrauds, and unfortunately most of the chavtastic add ons stuck to it. The interior is more eurobox, and less GT-R, coz they’re trying to broaden appeal. For more sales. It’s all about dollars :squintdan


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

And black is still the fastest colour. I’m not saying that coz mine is black. Mine is black coz it’s true :chuckle:


----------



## alexmallia (Feb 3, 2017)

What’s your have on the side gun shots ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

They are all lovely, we are all blessed to own one or even two... Lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

alexmallia said:


> What’s your have on the side gun shots ??


All I can say is, it wasn’t me


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Black is the best and fastest


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> They are all lovely, we are all blessed to own one or even two... Lol


Or have owned three! One of each for me luckily.


----------

